# Vizio DLNA



## WebKill (Feb 23, 2013)

I tried searching for a resolution for the past couple days, but nothing seems to work. A couple weeks ago everything was fine, I could stream wirelessly my media from my PC (Windows 7) to my Vizio E60i-A3, then all of a sudden my PC stopped showing up in the device list in the media menu. As far as I could tell, nothing had changed, so I was not sure why it stopped working. I could still stream from my android phone, but I could not see my PC from the TV.

I have checked my PC settings, streaming is on but the TV is not listed in the devices, network discovery and file sharing are both on, and under WMP both allow remote control and automatically allow devices to play my media are both checked under the stream menu.

After days of trying to figure this out, I have tried resetting TV to factory defaults and setting it back up, I have formatted my computer so it's a fresh installation (I have also tried turning off all firewalls and antivirus), and I have also reset router (Verizon FIOS router MI424WR) to factory defaults. I still cannot see my PC under the dlna media list, but I can see my android phone.

One other thing to note is that I can ping the TV from both the router and the PC.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is driving me crazy!


Joe


----------



## WebKill (Feb 23, 2013)

Forgot to note that the TV is wirelessly connected to the router, while the PC has an ethernet connection.


----------



## WebKill (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok, so I'm working on this more this morning and I have more information.

I tried streaming from my laptop (Windows 7, wireless) and it worked with no problem.

I went back to my PC and when I clicked the link to show the full network map I saw my laptop with a dashed line to the router, and my PC with a solid line to unknown, and unknown to the router. I read that if I go to my network adapter properties and un-check ipv6 it might clear up the unknown, and sure enough the unknown changed to switch, which I can only guess since my PC is connected directly to the router, than the hard wire ports are considered a switch.

This leads me to believe that there is something with the router that is preventing the wired connection from working.


----------



## WebKill (Feb 23, 2013)

Still can't figure this out, here is my setup for clarification:

Verizon FIOS wireless router MI424WR - 192.168.1.1 (Static)
Vizio E60i-A3 TV wirelessly connected to router - 192.168.1.5 (Static)
Windows 7 PC wired to router (dlna to tv not working) - 192.168.1.2 (Static)
Windows 7 Laptop wirelessly connected to router (dlna to tv is working fine) - 192.168.1.7 (dynamic)
Android phone wirelessly connected to router (dlna to tv is working fine) - 192.168.1.3 (dynamic)


----------



## WebKill (Feb 23, 2013)

I have now tried wiring the TV to the router, and it still won't pick up the PC.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Wired or wireless should not matter. And since you can see and ping the devices, you have proven network connectivity. So most likely it's a configuration issue.

Here is a nice Win7 config guide from Panasonic: http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wc...5001&idval=UCM_STG_CNT_051244&catname=Blu-ray


----------

